# "1817 Coin"



## Kim (May 12, 2004)

Hi All
 Can anybody tell me about this coin please?. It is in reasonable condition considering the age. 187 years on out it pops from the ground.  
 Thanks Heaps
 Kim


----------



## Kim (May 12, 2004)

and the back of it


----------



## IRISH (May 12, 2004)

It's amazing how old a lot of the coins are that turn up on the Goldfields,  thing is though if you look at your small change now you will probably have coins 20 or 30 years old in there so it was the same back then,  the oldest coin I have ever found is a halfpenny with 17?? on it it's almost totaly worn smooth.  It is a nice coin that one of your's  [] ,  if you do a google search on "british coins" or the like you will find some very good websites on the subject.


----------



## Kim (May 12, 2004)

Hey Irish
 Thanks, I will go look it up on the net and se what I come up with.  Your coin sounds interesting.
 I have posted another pic just of some chinese coins (amongst others) for people to see.
 Thanks Kim


----------



## O.T. digger (May 13, 2004)

I started out as a coincollector and went to bottles I will look it up in my book tonight.


----------



## Danoh (May 15, 2004)

You have a silver Shilling from Great Britain. It is worth anywhere from $5-$20. Nice find. If you would like to look it up in Krause's _Standard catalog of World Coins_ the number is Great Britain 666.


----------



## Kim (May 16, 2004)

Hey Danoh
 Thanks heaps.  We have a range of coins but we never really do much with them because we are interested in gold detecting.  I guess when I am too old to detect I will have something to do ie. research all our other finds.  It is much easier to cheat and ask the forum, lol, there is such a broadband of knowledge out there.  Thanks again.
 Regards Kim

 Hey O.T 
 Haven't seen much of you on the forum lately, does this mean you having been digging?


----------



## kendolbottles1black (May 16, 2004)

hey kim, i have a lot of those coins with the square hole in the middle. must have been the main money for the chinese on the goldfields. they must have traded between themselves because that kind of money wouldnt be much good in aus. by for now ken[]


----------

